# Rehab



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 8, 2016)

A huge abandoned building for rehabilitation:

1


Washing machines... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

2


Outfits... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

3


Ironing board... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

4


Treatment... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

5


X-ray... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

6


Take some pics... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

7


Morgue... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

8


Lecture hall... by Urban  Exploring, auf Flickr

9


Dining room... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

10


Buffet... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

11


Kitchen... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

12


Reception... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

13


Lights... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

14


Lampshades... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

15


Coiffeur... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

16


Coiffeur ll by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

17


Cloth... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

18


Wheelchair... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

19


In the basement... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

20


Ghost... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

21


Outer space bath tube... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

22


Meds... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

23


Plastic... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

24


Books... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

25


Empty room... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

26


Way to the pool area... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

27


The huge one... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

28


The small one... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

29


Relax... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

30


Don't know... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr

31


Cryo Air... by Urban Exploring, auf Flickr


----------



## Davey Stott (Nov 8, 2016)

Awesome....


----------



## Wrench (Nov 8, 2016)

Bloomin splendid that!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 9, 2016)

Fantastically crisp set of images...


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 9, 2016)

Very nicely done  I really love how crisp your images are, makes viewing pictures such as this a pleasure!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 9, 2016)

Very well done. The picture with "don't know" looks like a spectrometer, I had a look on the Bruker website. Looks like this was a private clinic. I want that bath for my own bathroom.


----------



## brickworx (Nov 9, 2016)

Always know your pics will deliver...cracking set - nice find as ever mate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 9, 2016)

Whata lovely place and beautifully captured


----------



## smiler (Nov 9, 2016)

Credit where credits due and for these pics your due a lot of credit, Beautiful Done, Thanks


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 9, 2016)

Many thx for all the comments. 

This hospital was shut down arround year 2000 and was used for the rehab of cancer patients by the way...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 10, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan;335183 The picture with "don't know" looks like a spectrometer said:


> If memory serves it is a very specialised MRI or X-ray. There was a similar set up pictured in some of the manufacturers old UK literature.


----------



## King Al (Nov 11, 2016)

Superb pics aphonopelma! The lamps are awesome and love the dinning hall, this place looks excellent!


----------

